# Testing.



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/oCLtNZfuEQjR3Tus7

I can't figure out how to embed a photo on here and I don't know how to delete this thread.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I cant get it to post either. Seems this forums software doesnt play nice with GooglePictures.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

https://photos.google.com/share/AF1...?key=ZE1OamI1bkhZWjluYWU3YXJySDBwT01YSHVWWmlB

I can't get it to work either.


----------



## Admin (Jun 21, 2012)

Hey guys,

Google images don't allow 3rd party hosting so they won't show here. Try Imgur, they allow 3rd party and host as many images as you like for free.

To insert an image using img tags, add









So it'll look like this -










Niall


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I got a Google phone a while back.....a huge mistake !!!
They do take great pics, but as was said they don't play well with any other systems. 
Can't get my email to set up, only their G mail. 
Pics I send to my emails or other people are messed up, or won't save. 

I hate the phone !!! Do not get one. 
I would kill to have my I phone back.


----------

